# Mein Wasserloch



## Kolja (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich heiße Andrea und wohne im Sauerland. 

Die Geschiche meines Wasserlochs beginnt vor 12 Jahren. Die Kinder waren klein und ich wollte etwas für sie zum Wasserspielen und für mich etwas, was schön plätschert. Also habe ich vollkommen unbedarft (wie ich jetzt hier und in Büchern gelesen habe ) ein Loch gegraben, es mit Folie ausgekleidet und Steine reingefüllt. Außerdem eine kleine Solarpumpe reingesetzt und los ging es mit matschen und plätschern. Da ich keine Saugsperre eingebaut hatte und die Kinder viel abzapften, musste ich ihn immer wieder auffüllen. Nach zwei Jahren wurde die Folie durch Hundekrallen zerstört. 
Dann habe ich einen Fertigteich eingegraben, wieder mit Steinen befüllt und es hielt dicht.

Jetzt sind die Kinder größer und ich habe in den Osterferien alle Steine rausgeräumt, Pflanzen  und kleine Solarpumpe wieder eingesetzt.

Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass es so einen Spaß machen kann, am Wasser zu sitzen und zu gucken was da so lebt. __ Käfer, Mückenlarven und es ist sogar ein Molch eingezogen. 

Jetzt plane ich etwas Größeres. Mal sehen. Ich habe hier schon einiges gelesen und ich sammle meine Wünsche, gucke Fotos und lese Eure Beträge.

Gruß
Andrea

Mal sehen, ob ich Fotos anhängen kann.

     
Die Pflanzen sind schon wunderbar gewachsen.
   

Das mit den Fotos hat ja dank super Anleitung gut geklappt.


----------



## Annett (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein Wasserloch*

Hallo Andrea,

Willkommen im Forum - schön, dass Du zu uns gefunden hast bevor Du die Schaufel in die Hand nimmst. 
Oder darf da Männe ran?  

Viele fangen (wie bei fast jedem Hobby) klein an, sammeln erste Erfahrungen und lecken irgendwann richtig Blut. Teichvergrößerungen sind fast an der Tagesordnung. 
Also lass uns ruhig an Deiner Planung und an Deinen Ideen teilhaben - es ist immer ein Geben und Nehmen in einem Forum. 
Ich finde den derzeitigen Teich auch schon recht gut gelungen. Nur ein bissle wenig Pflanzen hat er. Aber das spielt ja jetzt auch nicht mehr die große Rolle. 

Viel Erfolg für Dein Projekt wünsch ich Dir jedenfalls.


----------



## Kolja (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein Wasserloch*

Hallo Annett,

danke für die nette Begrüßung.

"Darf da Dein Männe dran?" Auf keinen Fall, ich schaufele viel zu gerne. 

Ich werde mal sehen, was sich alles an Wünschen sammelt. Ich muss ja auch die gesamte Hausgemeinschaft (4 Erwachsene, 3 Kinder, 2 Hunde) in die Planung einbeziehen. Wir sind alle gerne im Garten und haben unterschiedliche Bedürfnisse.

Gruß
Andrea


----------



## Olli.P (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein Wasserloch*

Hallo Andrea,

*Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichianern!!!*

Ich Wünsche dir viel Spaß und erfolg beim Stöbern und Anregungen suchen!!!

Und wenn's dann soweit ist, stell deine Planung hier ein!!!!

Nich dass wir neugierig sind..........


----------



## Annett (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein Wasserloch*

Hallo Andrea,

wieviel Platz habt Ihr denn noch auf dem Grundstück? Übersichtsskizze wäre gut. 


> Ich muss ja auch die gesamte Hausgemeinschaft (4 Erwachsene, 3 Kinder, 2 Hunde) in die Planung einbeziehen. Wir sind alle gerne im Garten und haben unterschiedliche Bedürfnisse.



Irgendwie kam mir da jetzt ein Schwimmteich in den Sinn, aber das ist schon mit einigen Kosten verbunden.....


----------



## Kolja (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein Wasserloch*

Hallo Annett,

ein Schwimmteich wäre traumhaft. Aber das wird von den Platzverhältnissen nicht gehen. Wir haben hinter dem Haus ca. 300 qm, einen Riesenahorn, breite Hecke an zwei Seiten, 2 große Staudenbeete. Und unsere Gartennutzung ist schon intensiv. Ballspielen: Kinder und Hunde. Erwachsene und Kinder liegen gerne auf der Wiese und das auch je nach Sonneneinfall und Schattenbedürfnis an unterschiedlichen Stellen.

Ich werde mal eine Skizze machen, den Gartenschlauch ausrollen und Tabuzonen einzeichnen. Ich schätze mal mehr als 3 x 5 m inklusive Ufergraben wird nicht drin sein.

Im Moment lese ich mich hier so durch - finde vieles interessant, aber je mehr ich lese, wird es auch immer komplizierter. Ja, so ist das, wenn man sich mit einem neuen Thema beschäftigt.

Gruß
Andrea


----------



## Kolja (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein Wasserloch*

Hallo an alle,

zuerst möchte mich ganz herzlich bei allen bedanken für die guten, informativen Beiträge und das angenehme Klima hier.

Einige Wünsche und Ideen sind jetzt zusammengekommen und ich schreibe mal hier weiter.

Wie schon oben geschrieben haben wir einen nicht so großen Garten, dessen Rasenfläche viel genutzt wird. 

Mal ein Foto aus dem Frühjahr von oben:
 

Der Sandkasten wird nicht mehr gebraucht und ich könnte hier gut weitergraben. 
(weißer Strich = mögliche Größe)

von oben
 
von der Seite
 
von vorne
 
Auf der rechten Seite auf dem Foto muss der Hügel weg, so ist es nicht gut zu mähen bzw. zu betreten.
Hier würde ich gerne auf dem Hügel Bruchsteine aufschichten und wieder die kleine Solarpumpe sprudeln lassen.
Ungefähr so wie hier:
 

Aus Platzmangel ist nun folgene Überlegung entstanden:

So habe ich die Sache mit dem Ufergraben verstanden:
- er beherbergt Pflanzen, die mehr Nährstoffe brauchen
- der Teich/Wasserfläche an sich ist nur mit anspruchloseren Pflanzen bewachsen

Wenn ich aber jetzt überhaupt keine anspruchsvollen, hochwachsende Pflanzen haben möchte, dann brauche ich doch auch keinen Ufergraben? Oder bedingt sich das ganze gegenseitig bzw. brauchen bestimmte Tiere Pflanzen, die nur im Ufergraben wachsen können?  Ich könnte z.B. den alten Fertigteich mit Substrat füllen und hier die anspruchsvolleren Pflanzen reinsetzen.


Was meint Ihr?

Weitere Vorstellungen:
- ich würde gerne von den drei offenen Seiten an den Teich herankommen, da käme mir der ufergrabenlose Teich entgegen
- ich hätte gerne eine Stelle an der ich mit den Beinen im Wasser baumeln kann
- der Teich sollte hundefest sein, wenigstens am Rand
- keine Fische und keine anderen Tiere, die sich nicht von selber ansiedeln

Na, das ist ja jetzt ganz schön lang geworden.
Schon mal danke für's Lesen.

Gruß
Andrea


----------



## Annett (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein Wasserloch*

Hallo Andrea,



> So habe ich die Sache mit dem Ufergraben verstanden:
> - er beherbergt Pflanzen, die mehr Nährstoffe brauchen
> - der Teich/Wasserfläche an sich ist nur mit anspruchloseren Pflanzen bewachsen
> 
> Wenn ich aber jetzt überhaupt keine anspruchsvollen, hochwachsende Pflanzen haben möchte, dann brauche ich doch auch keinen Ufergraben?


richtig. Einige der Ufergrabenpflanzen wachsen auch im Teich, werden aber eben nicht so groß... 


> - ich hätte gerne eine Stelle an der ich mit den Beinen im Wasser baumeln kann


Dann hast Du drei Möglichkeiten:
-Steilufer
-Steg
-Brücke
Mehr fällt mir nicht ein und Du mußt entscheiden, was Dir gefällt/zum Garten passt und finanziell drin ist. 



> - der Teich sollte hundefest sein, wenigstens am Rand


Dann kommst Du um eine Ufermatte oder Verbundmatte mit Mörtel (siehe Thias Teichbau) nicht herum. Oder bedeutet hundefest, dass er nicht hinein kommen soll?
Viele Anregungen zum Uferbau findest Du übrigens hier oder auch hier.

Bitte stell beim nächsten Mal die Fragen einfach etwas konkreter. Dann antwortet Dir sicher auch schneller jemand. 
Bis auf Dein "Was meint Ihr?" und das erste Zitat hab ich nämlich keine gefunden.  :


----------



## Kolja (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein Wasserloch*

Hallo Annett,

ja wenn ich mir meinen Beitrag noch mal so durchlese ist es eher eine Gedankensammlung und keine konkrete Fragestellung. Ich danke Dir für's Lesen und herausfischen meiner Fragen .

Für mich hat sich einiges durch's Schreiben geklärt. Die Beiträge von Thias habe ich durchgelesen und werde einiges von der Ufergestaltung übernehmen. Besonders die Vermörtelung. Denn "hundefest" heißt, sie dürfen dort trinken.

Den anderen von Jochen kannte ich noch gar nicht und hat mir besonders gut gefallen, denn so soll es aussehen. Ich stelle mal meine Frage dort.


----------



## grundera (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein Wasserloch*

Hallo Andrea,

leider kann ich Dir keine konkrete Hilfestellung geben da ich selbst noch ein Teich Noob bin. 

Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen das Du vom Einsatz einer Solarpumpe sprichst und Dein Garten auf den Bildern zumindest sehr schattig ist. Also die Solarpumpe die ich verwende würde bei Dir so gut wie gar nicht laufen. 

Vielleicht ist es nicht verkehrt über die einplanung einer Alternative nachzudenken. 

Viel Spass noch beim planen !


----------



## Kolja (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein Wasserloch*

Hallo Armin,

die Solarpumpe läuft jetzt in dem kleinen Fertigbecken und das geht ganz gut. Ist ja nur damit es ein bisschen plätschert. Die letzten Bilder, da war es wirklich sehr schattig. An dem neuen Platz werde ich die Zelle wahrscheinlich in den Baum hängen.

Dir auch viel Spaß


----------

